# Cowboy Bloodline?



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anybody know anything or have any experience with the bloodline? Heard it mentioned a couple times, and I have never heard anything about it so I was just curious to see if anyone had any opinions or information about it.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I've not heard of it. Only midnight cowboy 
You could ask in the bloodline section


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Old_Blood said:


> I've not heard of it. Only midnight cowboy
> You could ask in the bloodline section


Oh sorry I forgot about the bloodline section. Thanks!!


----------

